# Erfahrungen mit selbsttönenden Sonnenbrillen gesucht



## Tobi1991 (9. März 2019)

Nabend, 

wer kann hier denn mal von seinen Erfahrungen mit diversen selbsttönenden Sonnenbrillen berichten?

Momentan fahre ich die günstige von decathlon...Da drücken die Bügel etwas und bei einer der letzten Ausfahrten musste ich sie einmal absetzen als es vom hellen in den dunklen Wald ging. Wie es kommen musste natürlich direkt unschönen Astkontakt in der Augenregion gehabt... Leider hat sie da gefühlt ewig gebraucht um aufzuklaren sonst hätte ich sie nicht absetzten müssen.

Recht interressant finde ich die Zonyk von Adidas mit den klaren Variogläsern.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (9. März 2019)

Also ich habe eine Rudy Projekt Rydon, die sitzt wie angegossen und könnte mir vom Sitz auch nicht besseres vorstellen. Ich fahre auch mit den Photochromic-Gläsern in Black (so nennt Rudy Project ihre selbsttönenden Gläser). Sollen wohl die besten mit auf dem Markt sein, haben aber dennoch das Problem, dass sie auf UV-Strahlen und Licht reagieren. Im Wald selbst sind mir die Gläser bisher nicht zu dunkel gewesen, jedoch bei Dämmerung und kurz nach Sonnenuntergang. Mittlerweile gibt es die selbsttönenden Gläser auch in Rot, Grün und Braun, sicherlich für den Wald wesentlich besser geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D_S (10. März 2019)

Ich hab mir die Julbo Renegade Zelbra light gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Passt sich immer sehr gut an den Lichtverhältnissen an egal ob im Wald oder bei strahlendem Sonnenschein . Nebenbei sieht sie noch gut aus


----------



## Tobi1991 (10. März 2019)

D_S schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Julbo Renegade Zelbra light gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Passt sich immer sehr gut an den Lichtverhältnissen an egal ob im Wald oder bei strahlendem Sonnenschein . Nebenbei sieht sie noch gut aus



Die hatte ich auch schon mal kurz angeschaut, gefällt mir optisch am besten. Soviel ich gelesen habe ist die Kategorie 1-3. Die Adidas hätte den Vorteil, dass sie 0-3 ist also in dunklen Bereichen noch mehr aufklaren sollte.


----------



## D_S (10. März 2019)

0-3 klingt natürlich noch etwas besser, allerdings hab ich noch nie das Gefühl gehabt das es jetzt zu dunkel ist mit der Julbo Brille. Am besten wäre natürlich wenn du beide Testen kannst.


----------



## Tobi1991 (11. März 2019)

Inwiefern soll das gefährlich sein für die Augen? Gefährlich wirds doch eher ohne Brille wenns mit zu dunkel wird...


----------



## D_S (11. März 2019)

Warum soll eine Brille die sich an den verschiedenen Lichtverhältnissen anpasst schädlich für die Augen sein? Ich finde es bedeutend angenehmer.


----------



## Tobi1991 (11. März 2019)

D_S schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Julbo Renegade Zelbra light gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Passt sich immer sehr gut an den Lichtverhältnissen an egal ob im Wald oder bei strahlendem Sonnenschein . Nebenbei sieht sie noch gut aus



Was hast du für die Renegade bezahlt? Gibts momentan auf Amazon für 118€...überlege echt mir die zu bestellen. 

Gläser sind aber nicht wechselbar wenn ich das richtig sehe? Hast du bei dir schon Kratzer drin oder sind die relativ widerstandsfähig


----------



## schaaf-ww (11. März 2019)

Ich fahr die Zonyk Aero mit den Purple Vario-Gläsern und bin total begeistert.

Ich hab mir zusätzlich noch ne einfache, klare Scheibe geholt, aber die braucht man eigentlich nur wenn man wirklich bei Dämmerung bzw. nachts fährt...


----------



## Tobi1991 (11. März 2019)

Vielleicht bestell ich mir mal beide und teste mit einer UV Lampe welche schneller wieder aufklart.


----------



## pmbarney (11. März 2019)

Habe die Adidas Zonyk Pro mit Vario ohne LST da die mir im Wald angenehmer war als mit LST. Konnte beide über meinen Brillenhändler testen. Bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2019)

Ich habe mir 2017 eine von Swiss Eye Move RX geholt.
RX steht hier für einen clip-in Optikadapter
Anfangs war ich begeistert. Aufsetzen und vergessen.
Auf leichten Touren mit viel Sonne passt alles.

Unsicher wurde ich bei fehlender Sonne und/oder Haupteinsatz im Wald und auf anspruchsvolleren Strecken.
Der hell/dunkel Wechsel zwischen Bäumen und die verzögerte Anpassung an dunkele Passagen im Trail haben mich genervt.
Drum habe ich mir noch eine Swiss Eye Novena mit drei Gläsern gekauft, von denen ich nur das transparente nutze.

Hometrail (meist schattiger Wald) = Klarglas
Pralle Sonne/ über der Baumgrenze = selbsttönend


----------



## brmlm (11. März 2019)

Ich habe eine uvex sportstyle 802 und bin rundum zufrieden damit.
Nach langer Sonneneinstrahlung hat sie allerdings recht lange bis sie wieder aufhellt, gefühlt so 2-3 min.
Trotz klasse 1-3 wird sie aber so gut wie klar, bin sie auch den Winter durch auf dem Arbeitsweg gefahren.
Dabei fahre ich meist um 4:30 los, also auch ohne Straßenbeleuchtung, und habe sie nie als störend empfunden!

Betreffend Schädigung der Augen, ich habe schon öffters gehört das die Vario Brillen die Augen schädigen. Das kommt anscheinend davon das das Auge "verlernt" die Helligkeit selbst zu regeln.
Ich denke allerdings das dieser Effekt bei einer Sportbrille, die man ja nicht immer trägt, nicht so stark ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. März 2019)

Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie einige hier. Einerseits will man genug sehen, andererseits ist manchmal zuviel Licht da.
Also muss Tönung her, aber wieviel. Selbsttönende Gläser sind da schonmal ein guter Schritt, aber da der Wechsel der Tönung jetzt auch nicht so schnell vonstatten geht, dass man ohne Tönung im Dunkeln und mit voller Tönung im Hellen unterwegs sein könnte, musste ein Kompromiss her.

Nachdem ich vorher mit einer Swiss Eye mit Wechselfiltern zunächst ganz zufrieden war, mir später allerdings die Filter gern mal herunterfielen, wenn es richtig zur Sache ging und ich bei Stürzen die Filter auch mal im Gebüsch suchen musste, zumal die Brille insgesamt bei mir nicht so bombenfest saß wie gewünscht (zudem begannen die Magneten, die den Filter hielten gerne an zu rosten), habe ich mir bei einem Sportoptiker eine Brille aufschwatzen lassen. Die habe ich aufgesetzt und war direkt von der Passform der Brille und den umschließenden Eigenschaften des Rahmens bzw. der Gläser überzeugt.

Bei den Gläsern empfahl mit die Optikerin selbsttönende Gläser, die eine gewisse Grundtönung haben und bei Sonneneinstrahlung nicht zu sehr abdunkeln, sodass Hell-Dunkel-Wechsel nicht zu sehr stören würden. Außerdem wollte ich zwecks Kontrastverstärkung auch beim Skifahren eine orange Tönung haben.
Hier das Ergebnis:

Anhang anzeigen 834829
Anhang anzeigen 834830
Die Marke muss wohl eine Optikereigenmarke sein, die Gläseer sind von irgendeinem schwedischen Hersteller.
Insgesamt hat mich die Brille mit vergüteten Gläsern und -3- -4 Dioptrien 400€ gekostet (wie die SwissEye vorher auch).
Ich fahre mit der Brille jetzt seit dem letzten Sommer herum und bin sehr zufrieden. Ob die Optik jetzt optimal ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Meaculum (12. März 2019)

Habe auch eine Julbo mit den Zebra-Gläsern. Modell habe ich aktuell nicht parat, aber die selbsttönenden Gläser finde ich super. Finde die Gläser mit 1-3 vollkommen ausreichend und habe auch im Wald oder bei einsetzender Dämmerung keine Probleme.

Bzgl. der Augenschädigung bin ich entspannt. Wie schon geschrieben wurde ist es eine Sportbrille und wird im Alltag ja nicht getragen.


----------



## clemsi (12. März 2019)

Ich habe seit 3 jahren eine evil eye evo mit shamir gläsern - photochromatisch, verspiegelt, mit Sehstärke... quasi die ganze Programm. 
Ich kenne gerade de Zahlen nicht, aber meine ist/wird abends bzw nachts so klar, dass ich sie auch bei dunkelheit tragen kann. Dafür tönt sie aber im Sommer bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung nicht stark ein/ab wie andere (interessanterweise ist sie bei kälteren Temperaturen deutlich dunkler). Für mich ist das vollkommen oke, da dadurch Licht/Schattenwechsel noch nie ein Problem waren. Ich weiß nicht, wie der aktuelle Stand der Technik bei den Gläsern ist, aber damals war es auch ein Kompromiss: klar - ~ 80%, bereits getönt - ~ 95% oder so. Für jemanden, der evtl oft im alpinen unterwegs ist, mögen die 80% Tönung zu wenig sein, für alles andere müsste es ausreichend sein.


----------



## Tobi1991 (12. März 2019)

Ich habe aber immernoch nicht verstanden warum selbsttönende Gläser schädlich für die Augen sein sollen? Wenn die Tönung nachlässt müsste doch auch die Pupille wieder weiter zu gehen?!

Edit: Hab mir gerade die Julbo Renegade für knapp unter 100€ bestellt... Werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (12. März 2019)

Die ALPINA Varioflex+ Gläser sind OK. Keine braunen oder sonstwie getönten/ verspiegelten Gläser, sondern die klaren nehmen, sonst taugts nix im Wald und bei Dämmerung. ALPINA gehört zu UVEX, könnten die gleichen Gläser sein ...
Ist ausreichend hell im Schattigen, aber bestimmt nicht für Schnee geeignet. Zum biken aber ideal und auch nicht teuer.


----------



## CHBD (13. März 2019)

Habe die Oakley Flak 2.0 XL mit den photocromatischen Gläsern. Für Touren bei bedektem Himmel oder wenn es richtig dunkel ist, sind die Gläder ganz gut. Habe mir für hellere Lichtverhältnisse und sonniges Wetter noch die Prizm Trail Gläser geholt. 

Bis die Tönung aufklart dauert es tatsächlich einen Moment. Für Touren sicherlich kein Problem für schneller Fahrten in den Wald hinein nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. März 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/110516472/?q=selbsttönend&o=relevance&c[node]=150


----------



## Tobi1991 (16. März 2019)

Bin heute die erste Runde mit der Julbo renegade gedreht. War jetzt kein top Testtag da es den ganzen Tag nur regnerisch bewölkt war aber die leicht orange Tönung der Gläser hat mich im Wald überhaupt nicht gestört.
Was mich aber ein wenig wundert... Bei mir steht im Glas Reactiv anstatt Zebralight. Hab mal den Hersteller angefragt was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## Frankenracer (20. März 2019)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Bin heute die erste Runde mit der Julbo renegade gedreht. War jetzt kein top Testtag da es den ganzen Tag nur regnerisch bewölkt war aber die leicht orange Tönung der Gläser hat mich im Wald überhaupt nicht gestört.
> Was mich aber ein wenig wundert... Bei mir steht im Glas Reactiv anstatt Zebralight. Hab mal den Hersteller angefragt was es damit auf sich hat.


Hi Tobi bin jetzt gespannt was du sagst bei der Sonne die wir im Moment haben....


----------



## Tobi1991 (22. März 2019)

Heute die erste Runde in der Sonne bis in die Dämmerung gedreht. Alles super... von der Lichtung in den dunklen Wald und keine Sichtprobleme.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass man wenns dunkler wird zb. Neben Autolichtern noch solche Lichtspiegelungen sieht. Ist das normal bzw. liegt das an den spiegelnden Gläsern? Kann manchmal leicht verwirrend sein.

Edit: hier mal ein Bild davon


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2019)

Hab ne Uvex Sportstyle 611 Vl. Preis / Leistungstechnisch voll ok wie ich finde


----------



## Votec Tox (2. April 2019)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> ...
> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass man wenns dunkler wird zb. Neben Autolichtern noch solche Lichtspiegelungen sieht. Ist das normal bzw. liegt das an den spiegelnden Gläsern? Kann manchmal leicht verwirrend sein.



Solche Spiegelungen (auch schon über Tags) hatte ich mal bei einer Skibrille mit gebogenen Spiegelgläsern minderer Qualität, was nicht heißen soll, daß Deine Brille nix taugt. Mich hat dies sehr gestört und ich habe sie verschenkt.
Bei meinen optisch korrigierten Brillen mit selbsttönenden Gläsern oder Spiegelgläsern (alle sehr gewölbte Sportbrillen) habe ich keine solche Spiegelungen.

Zu der oben genannten Vermutung (Post 13 zur Schädigung für die Augen), daß die Pupillen bei selbsttönenden Gläsern "nix mehr zu tun haben", somit zu Coachpotatos werden, würde ich gern wissen, ob die menschl. Pupille nicht viel schneller als die Brille reagiert und somit beim Fahren vom dunklen Wald in die Sonne nicht sogar erst mit Verkleinern der Pupille reagiert, um dann wieder zu öffnen wenn die Brille soweit ist, also doppelte Arbeit  Vielleicht liest hier ja ein Augenarzt oder Optiker mit und kann uns das erklären.


----------



## Tobi1991 (2. April 2019)

Habe die Julbo Renegade behalten. Bis auf die Sache mit dem Spiegeln findr ich die echt super. 
Im Wald fällt das Spiegeln ohnehin so gut wie nie auf.


----------



## Dinisaurier (2. April 2019)

Habt ihr Tipps für schmale Gesichter? Hab mir die Adidas Zonyk mal zum Probieren in XS bestellt, aber eigentlich ist die mir zu teuer. Die meisten günstigen Brillen haben leider Einheitsgrößen, die mir grundsätzlich nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cottosch (3. April 2019)

Habe auch ein recht schmales Gesicht, die Zonyk Pro wär mir auch in S zu wuchtig Größenangabe ist in manchen Shops XS und S, jedoch sind die Rahmen im Endeffekt S und L, könnte verwirren, da im Endeffekt S bei dem kleinen Modell auf dem Rahmen steht.
Habe mich für die Aero Pro entschieden, das Glas wirkt nach unten minimal schmaler und die ca 2mm Rahmen fallen noch weg.
Mit mattschwarzem Rahmen auch recht unauffällig wenn die Gläser komplett dunkel sind.

Meine Frage wäre: Hat schon jemand ausprobiert bzw ne Ahnung ob der Rahmen der Zonyk Aero Pro und der Aero MidCut Pro die gleichen sind bzw die Gläser untereinander kompatibel?
Kann keinen wirklichen Unterschied ausmachen und würde mir als ‘Alltagsglas’ für den Sommer gern ein verspiegeltes holen - da würde mich die Form der MidCut jedoch eher reizen.

Edit: sollte jemand sich das selbe fragen: Laut Silhouette AT (Hersteller) sind die Gläser der beiden Modelle kompatibel.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. April 2019)

Dinisaurier schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps für schmale Gesichter? Hab mir die Adidas Zonyk mal zum Probieren in XS bestellt, aber eigentlich ist die mir zu teuer. Die meisten günstigen Brillen haben leider Einheitsgrößen, die mir grundsätzlich nicht passen.





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie einige hier. Einerseits will man genug sehen, andererseits ist manchmal zuviel Licht da.
> Also muss Tönung her, aber wieviel. Selbsttönende Gläser sind da schonmal ein guter Schritt, aber da der Wechsel der Tönung jetzt auch nicht so schnell vonstatten geht, dass man ohne Tönung im Dunkeln und mit voller Tönung im Hellen unterwegs sein könnte, musste ein Kompromiss her.
> 
> Nachdem ich vorher mit einer Swiss Eye mit Wechselfiltern zunächst ganz zufrieden war, mir später allerdings die Filter gern mal herunterfielen, wenn es richtig zur Sache ging und ich bei Stürzen die Filter auch mal im Gebüsch suchen musste, zumal die Brille insgesamt bei mir nicht so bombenfest saß wie gewünscht (zudem begannen die Magneten, die den Filter hielten gerne an zu rosten), habe ich mir bei einem Sportoptiker eine Brille aufschwatzen lassen. Die habe ich aufgesetzt und war direkt von der Passform der Brille und den umschließenden Eigenschaften des Rahmens bzw. der Gläser überzeugt.
> ...


Sitzt mir bei schmalem Gesicht sehr gut.


----------



## Remux (4. Juni 2020)

Ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf. Eine Frage zur Zonyk Pro: Sind alle Gläser selbsttönend oder ist das nur die Vario? Ich hätte mir jetzt bspw. die hier ausgesucht: https://www.edel-optics.de/Zonyk-Aero-Pro-(AD05-6500)-von-Adidas.html

Leider geht aber aus der Artikelbeschreibung nichts über das Glas hervor außer LST. Ist das nur die Kontrastverstärkung?


----------



## ollicopter (4. Juni 2020)

das Glas hat nur Kontrastverstärkung ohne Vario


----------



## Epitax (6. Juni 2020)

Ich war gegenüber selbsttönenden Brillen auch immer sehr skeptisch.
Aber mit meiner uvex 706 vm bin ich top zufrieden.


----------



## Raggygandalf (6. Juni 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf. Eine Frage zur Zonyk Pro: Sind alle Gläser selbsttönend oder ist das nur die Vario? Ich hätte mir jetzt bspw. die hier ausgesucht: https://www.edel-optics.de/Zonyk-Aero-Pro-(AD05-6500)-von-Adidas.html
> 
> Leider geht aber aus der Artikelbeschreibung nichts über das Glas hervor außer LST. Ist das nur die Kontrastverstärkung?



Ich habe mir diese nur in der nicht  pro Variante bestellt. Ich kann mal berichten.


----------



## olle24 (28. September 2020)

@D_S und @Tobi1991 
Der Thread ist schon etwas älter aber ich würde dennoch gern wissen, ob ihr nach wie vor mit der Julbo Renegade zufrieden seid. Hattet ihr Probleme mit beschlagenen Gläsern, die dann nicht mehr selbst frei wurden sondern beschlagen blieben? Gibt es bei dieser Brille Probleme mit Zugluft in den Augen?
Danke vorab.


----------



## Tobi1991 (28. September 2020)

Habe die Julbo Renegade jetzt im Sommer wieder öfter angehabt... Ist leider mittlerweile ziemlich verkratzt. 

Im Winter taugt die mir aber überhaupt nicht... Ka ob ich evtl die Beschichtung runtergeputzt habe oder so aber die wird nach dem Beschlagen kaum wieder frei... Da ist mir die Adidas Zonyk um Welten lieber.


----------



## JensDey (28. September 2020)

brmlm schrieb:


> Betreffend Schädigung der Augen, ich habe schon öffters gehört das die Vario Brillen die Augen schädigen. Das kommt anscheinend davon das das Auge "verlernt" die Helligkeit selbst zu regeln.
> Ich denke allerdings das dieser Effekt bei einer Sportbrille, die man ja nicht immer trägt, nicht so stark ausgeprägt ist.


Denke ich auch. Das halte ich für ein Ammenmärchen. Die Reaktionszeit der Gläser ist so langsam, dass das Auge immer noch reichlich zu tun hat.

@olli24
Habe die Stream und nicht Renegade aber das Reactive ist ja gleich. Das beste photochromatische Glas welches ich je hatte. Leider erst seit kurzem, also keine Langzeiterfahrung.
Stream gab es grad bei Amazon für 120€. Vorteil gegenüber Renegade dürften die seitlichen Lüftungslöcher am Glas sein. 
Vorteil Renegade : die Bügel sind leicht nach unten gebogen und bieten weniger Kontakt mit dem Kopfring des Helms. Habe da Probleme mit Mythos 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. September 2020)

brmlm schrieb:


> Betreffend Schädigung der Augen, ich habe schon öffters gehört das die Vario Brillen die Augen schädigen. Das kommt anscheinend davon das das Auge "verlernt" die Helligkeit selbst zu regeln.
> Ich denke allerdings das dieser Effekt bei einer Sportbrille, die man ja nicht immer trägt, nicht so stark ausgeprägt ist.



Ja, ist nur bei Menschen die sowas als richtige Korrektur-Brille tragen (also immer aufhaben) eine potentielle Gefahr. Bei der SpoBri mit paar Stunden in der Woche nicht + die Augen sind eh schneller als die Brillen es sein können.


Ich hab seit 2-3 Jahren die da immer an, beim Radeln, Wandern, Laufen, etc außer Nachts oder bei Sauwetter, da ziehe ich dann eine mit klaren, ungetönten Scheiben an. Wenns mal dämmert gehts aber auch noch.









						Sportbrillen
					






					www.uvex-sports.com
				




Selbsttönung funktioniert gut, die extra Kontrastverstärkung dazu ist auch nett.
Solange man die Antifog-Beschichtung innen nicht rausputzt beschlägt sie auch fast nicht/nie + die Scheibe wird eh oben und unten auch noch belüftet.

für 100€ ist man im Netz idR dabei


----------



## didiGe (29. September 2020)

Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den  photochromatischen Gläsern von Oakley. Da gibts auch Gestelle f. schmale Gesichter. Ist zwar ne andere Preiskategorie, aber da ich Korrekturgläser benötige u. das ganze recht bruchsicher ist, ist das für mich ok.  Auch hier kann ich die etwas lange Reaktionszeit (der Gläser....) bestätigen, wenn man bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in den dunklen Schwarzwald oder so reinfährt. Dämmerungs-Heimfahrt ist kein Problem, werden hell genug.


----------



## olle24 (30. September 2020)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Im Winter taugt die mir aber überhaupt nicht... Ka ob ich evtl die Beschichtung runtergeputzt habe oder so aber die wird nach dem Beschlagen kaum wieder frei...


Ich bin diese Woche das erste Mal mit der Renegade bei ca. 14 Grad Außentemperatur gefahren und habe zwischendurch auch extra ein paar Mal angehalten. Beschlagen ist sie dabei nie. Erst als ich zuhause war und das Haus betreten habe, fing sie an etwas zu beschlagen. Die Frage ist, wie wird sie sich verhalten, wenn es noch kühler/kälter wird? Ansonsten hat kein Wind in den Augen gezogen und ich konnte auch im schattigen Wald noch gut damit sehen.



JensDey schrieb:


> @olli24
> Habe die Stream und nicht Renegade aber das Reactive ist ja gleich. Das beste photochromatische Glas welches ich je hatte. Leider erst seit kurzem, also keine Langzeiterfahrung.
> Stream gab es grad bei Amazon für 120€. Vorteil gegenüber Renegade dürften die seitlichen Lüftungslöcher am Glas sein.
> Vorteil Renegade : die Bügel sind leicht nach unten gebogen und bieten weniger Kontakt mit dem Kopfring des Helms. Habe da Probleme mit Mythos 2.



Ja, das hattest du in dem anderen Thread netterweise schon geschrieben . Leider ging bei mir die Stream gleich zurück, weil sie hinten an den neuen POC Tectral Helm anstößt und ich sie so nicht richtig aufsetzen kann.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (7. Oktober 2020)

brmlm schrieb:


> Betreffend Schädigung der Augen, ich habe schon öffters gehört das die Vario Brillen die Augen schädigen. Das kommt anscheinend davon das das Auge "verlernt" die Helligkeit selbst zu regeln.
> Ich denke allerdings das dieser Effekt bei einer Sportbrille, die man ja nicht immer trägt, nicht so stark ausgeprägt ist.


wenn die brille die helligkeit mit korrigiert (träge...), dann ist das im endeffekt nicht anderes wie wenn du dich ohne brille in nur leicht ändernden lichtverhältnissen aufhälst.
meinst du, dass das die augen auch schädigt?  😅

ich fahre seit 2 jahren eine selbsttönende brille und würde es nun als eher unwichtig betrachten.
die reaktionszeit ist langsam genug, dass dein auge sowieso die meiste arbeit macht.
wie vorher auch.

wenn es ausserhalb vom wald so hell ist, dass eine sonnenbrille notwendig ist, dann ist es innerhalb des waldes immernoch hell genug, dass selbst mit sonnenbrille alles klar erkennbar ist.
so zumindest für mich 

polarisation finde ich sinnvoller.
wobei man auch hierbei sagen muss, ist der kopf genug geneigt (was oft vorkommt) geht auch der nutzen stark nach unten.


----------



## JensDey (7. Oktober 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> wenn es ausserhalb vom wald so hell ist, dass eine sonnenbrille notwendig ist, dann ist es innerhalb des waldes immernoch hell genug, dass selbst mit sonnenbrille alles klar erkennbar ist.
> so zumindest für mich


Für mich leider nicht. Mir wird es sehr schnell zu dunkel. Und es geht gar nicht unbedingt um im Wald und draußen, sondern um Sonne auf dem Gipfel und Sonnenuntergang auf der Nordostseite. DA wird es ganz schön dunkel.



> polarisation finde ich sinnvoller.
> wobei man auch hierbei sagen muss, ist der kopf genug geneigt (was oft vorkommt) geht auch der nutzen stark nach unten.


Polarisation findet nur auf Wasser- und Metallflächen statt. Hat man bei mtb eher selten, oder?


----------



## Deleted 381521 (7. Oktober 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Für mich leider nicht. Mir wird es sehr schnell zu dunkel. Und es geht gar nicht unbedingt um im Wald und draußen, sondern um Sonne auf dem Gipfel und Sonnenuntergang auf der Nordostseite. DA wird es ganz schön dunkel.


deshalb ja. für mich.
diesen fall hab ich bei meinen ausfahrten so gut wie nie bis gar nicht.
und bei sonnenuntergang ist mir selbst die resttönung noch zu viel. jedem das seine.



JensDey schrieb:


> Polarisation findet nur auf Wasser- und Metallflächen statt. Hat man bei mtb eher selten, oder?


ausfahrten bei nässe kommen bei dir also eher selten vor? mag sein.
die aussage war auch lediglich, dass polarization für mich sinnvoller ist als selbsttönende gläser. dennoch beides nichts was ich nach 2 jahren test für wirklich notwendig erachte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (7. Oktober 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> nur auf Wasser- und Metallflächen


auf Wasser und *nicht*metallischen Oberflächen!


----------



## JensDey (7. Oktober 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> auf Wasser und *nicht*metallischen Oberflächen!


Stimmt. Sonst würde es bei Glas nicht funktionieren. 
Bei mtb gibt es dennoch keinen Anwendungsfall.


----------



## ylfcm (7. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hatte tatsächlich noch nie eine Pol-Sonnenbrille und aus Fotografensicht hab ich mich immer gefragt, wie das wirklich funktioniert ohne drehbaren Polfilter


----------



## JensDey (7. Oktober 2020)

Alle Lichtwellen werden immer im gleichen Winkel reflektiert (entweder 0 oder 90°) und das Polgitter liegt 90° dazu. Hab ich deine Frage richtig interpretiert?


----------



## Rockside (7. Oktober 2020)

Die Selbsttönung im MTB-Bereich ist imho eigentlich nur gut, wenn die max. Abdunklung nicht zu dunkel ausfällt. Weil bei zu starker Abdunklung eine plötzlich notwendige Aufhellung länger dauert.

Ich hatte kürzlich mal wieder meine alte Specialized Halftime gefunden. Das Ding ist nach wie vor ein Spitzengerät. Die wird nie richtig dunkel. Die Farbe ändert sich nur von Hellgelb auf ein grau-bräunliches Gelb.

Schade, daß es so etwas nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (7. Oktober 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> auf Wasser und *nicht*metallischen Oberflächen!


nasse radwege
nasse feldwege
usw

kommt bei mir häufiger vor.
bei meiner brille immer leicht erkennbar an kupferfarbenem stich auf der reflektierenden oberfläche. ohne brille wäre das hell (grell) weiss.
ist also sehr leicht zu erkennen ob die polarisation gerade etwas filtert oder nicht.

notwendig? nö.
spürbar? ja.

k.a. was du so fährst @JensDey


----------



## JensDey (7. Oktober 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> notwendig? nö.
> spürbar? ja.


Nützlich? 
Willst du die Tiefe der Pfütze bestimmen? 
Es gibt Bereiche wo die Polarisation sinnvoll ist. Mtb gehört kaum dazu. 
Aber man so eine Situation bestimmt konstruieren, wenn man möchte. 
Da polarisierte Sonnenbrillen auf Nutzung bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und Wasserflächen in unterschiedlichen Agregatszuständen abzielen, sind sie meist recht dunkel und damit im Wald eher schlecht. 
Aber es ja auch Trails oberhalb der Waldgrenze. Da sind sie bestimmt perfekt, wenn man an oder über Schneefelder rast. Megavalanche lässt grüßen.


----------



## Rockside (7. Oktober 2020)

Polarisationsfilter verschlucken/filtern Lichtanteile einer vorbestimmten Schwingungsebene, um z.B. Blendungen durch nasse Strassenoberflächen bei tiefstehender Sonne wegzufiltern.
Ist schon sehr nützlich, aber nur wenn man Strassenfahrer ist.

Im Wald zum einen nutzlos, da es kaum durchgängige nassen Flächen gibt. 
Zum anderen verringert das auch noch unerwünscht die Lichtstärke, die im Wald am Auge ankommt, weil auch hier das Licht dieser Schwingungsebene herausgefiltert wird, obwohl es gar nicht blendet.


----------



## Deleted 381521 (8. Oktober 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Nützlich?
> Willst du die Tiefe der Pfütze bestimmen?
> Es gibt Bereiche wo die Polarisation sinnvoll ist. Mtb gehört kaum dazu.
> Aber man so eine Situation bestimmt konstruieren, wenn man möchte.
> ...



du brauchst also selbsttönende gläser um nicht geblendet zu werden. reflektiertes helles licht von unten ist dir aber egal.
klingt definitiv logisch.
solange es zu deinem fahrstil/strecken passt 
falls man nie bei feuchtem boden fährt denke ich auch, dass es selten ein "problem" (beides ist kein wirkliches, aber nun gut) sein könnte.

ich bleib dabei.
selbsttönend ist fast komplett überflüssig.
polarisiert hat wenigestens noch irgendeinen nutzen.

und da es scheinbar immernoch nicht angekommen ist. für mich.

@Dirty Track 
deckt sich nicht mit meinen erfahrungen. feucht ist es im wald die meiste zeit im jahr bei uns. auch licht fällt genug durch.
ich würde es nicht direkt blenden nennen. definitiv nicht. störend schon eher.
wobei du sicherlich recht hast ist, dass es auf der straße strärker zum tragen kommt als im wald.
ich fahr allerdings auch nicht ausschließlich im dichten wald mtb.
ich seh beides, polarisation und selbsttönung, als nettes gimmick. könnte auch ohne probleme auf beides verzichten.
aber von beiden ist die polarisation wenigstens noch teilweise nützlich.


----------



## JensDey (8. Oktober 2020)

Trav schrieb:


> du brauchst also selbsttönende gläser um nicht geblendet zu werden. reflektiertes helles licht von unten ist dir aber egal.
> klingt definitiv logisch.


Logisch ist ja das Problem. Es geht ja nicht zwingend um direktes Blenden durch die Sonne (ich schaue gewöhnlich nach dem Weg), sondern um die Gesamthelligkeit, speziell außerhalb des Waldes.
Polarisierte Sonnenbrille habe zwei Einsatzzwecke: Angeln, weil man besser durch die Wasseroberfläche schauen kann und Sportarten bei denen du lange in die reflektierte Sonne schaust, Wasserspport und Skifahren.
Reflektiertes helles Licht von unten kommt beim mtb recht selten direkt aus der Sonnenrichtung und nur dann wäre hier ein Vorteil gegeben.


> aber von beiden ist die polarisation wenigstens noch teilweise nützlich.


Selbsttönend ist immer nützlich. Es ist, wie eine Sonnebrille mit Wechselscheiben, die man nicht selbst wechseln muss oder mehrere in einem.



> und da es scheinbar immernoch nicht angekommen ist. für mich.


Weder polarisierte, noch selbsttönende Gläser haben einen zwingenden Nachteil gegenüber normalen Sonnenbrille. Ergo, kann man sie nach Lust und Laune nutzen.

Edit @Trav 
Vielleicht magelt es mir auch nur an Phantasie deine Erfahrung in Logik umzuwandeln.
Es liegt ggf auch einfachnur an der Lichtempfindlichkeit. Es gibt ja die Leute, fast ständig Sonnenbrille tragen und sich wohlfühlen. Da passen dann auch eher die meist dunklen polarisierten Gläser.
Ich hingegen trage zwar gerne Sonnenbrille, auch aus modischen Gründen, kann dunkle Gläser aber nur bei strahlendem Sonnenschein ertragen; lieber ohne als zu dunkel.
Ich habe auch eine ganz klare Brille, die viel im Einsatz war, bis die Julbo Reactiv kam. Wenn die Feierabendrunde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Dämmerung endet, wird weiterhin die klare verwendet. Weder Fahrtwind noch Viecher mag ich im Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didiGe (8. Oktober 2020)

Will die Thematik mal nicht (preudo..)wissenschaftlich, sondern praktisch angehen: Es gibt genügend MTB-ler, die Korrekturgläser benötigen - so wie ich. Da bist du froh an einer selbsttönenden Brille, weil man doch ab u. zu mal in ne Berghütte reingeht oder am Lago mal durch nen Tunnel fährt.


----------



## sepplmail (8. Oktober 2020)

Wieso geben eigentlich die wenigsten Hersteller bei selbsttönenden Brillen die Lichttransmission an? Hab diese Angabe bisher nur bei Decathlon und Siroko gefunden und mich letztlich für Decathlon entschieden, weil diese mehr Licht durchlässt in hellster Stufe. 
Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine S0-S2 Brille, welche vollkommen klar wird, aber sowas scheint es gar nicht zu geben?


----------



## nicolleen (19. April 2021)

Guten Morgen,

ich schliesse mich in diesem doch schon aelteren Thread der Frage an, vielleicht gibt es schon neuere Erkenntnisse.
Ich habe bereits zwei recht teure Brillen wieder zurueckgeben muessen, und muss wieder zum nervigen Wechsel zwischen klarer und Sonnenbrille zurueckkehren (und beide mitnehmen). 
Ich hatte Rudy Project und Gardosa von Swiss Eye. Beide werben damit, dass sie im ungetoenten Zustand 100% Lichttransmission haben, ist aber nicht so.
Ich bin fehlsichtig, und jeder, dem es auch so geht, kennt das. Sobald es duenkler wird, geht die Tiefenschaerfe verloren. Wenn ich in der Daemmerung oder gar in der Nacht fahre, ist diese leichte Grundtoenung ausreichend, dass ich nicht mehr genug sehe.
Abgesehen davon habe ich einen schmalen Kopf, und Kontaktlinsen, bin also zusaetzlich etwas sensibel gegen Fahrtwind.
Langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln. Was koennt Ihr mir empfehlen, was in der Daemmerung wirklich klar ist, und in der Sonne gut getoent, und am besten noch guter Fahrtwindschutz auch an den Seiten? Gibt es so etwas ueberhaupt?

Ich habe auch gesehen, dass manche von euch Ersatzglaeser haben. Damit waere zumindest die Frage des grossen Packmasses geloest, aber ist das nicht auch sehr nervig, wie lange dauert denn der Wechsel, und wie kann man das Glas gut verstauen, dass es nicht bricht, ohne gleich das riesige Etui mitzunehmen, dass da neuerdings dabei ist?

Lg
niki


----------



## Rockside (19. April 2021)

Ich denke, man muss realistisch sein. 
In der Dämmerung/Nacht funktionieren die Selbsttönenden nicht so gut, da ist schon die geringste Tönung nicht mehr gut. Dafür nimmt man besser eine mit Klarsichtglas.

MMn sind die Selbsttönenden nur etwas für tagsüber.


----------



## JensDey (19. April 2021)

Hi niki
schwierig. 100% scheint mir eine physikalische Unmöglichkeit.
Von Julbo gibt es die React in 1-3 und 0-3 Absorbtion. Da meine 1-3 schon extrem hell sind bei Stufe 1, traue ich den 0-3 wirklich zu nahe an 100% Transmission zu sein.
Wenn du die über 100€ nicht schon wieder ausgeben willst, würde ich auf Tönung komplett verzichten. Wirklich brauchen tut man sie meist ja nicht, weil wir ja eher Richtung Boden schauen. Für Sonnenuntergang hilft auch eher das Rockshield, als die Brille.
Zu Windschutz kann man kaum helfen, da das einfach extrem von der Form der Augenhöhle abhängt.


----------



## didiGe (19. April 2021)

nicolleen schrieb:


> Ich bin fehlsichtig, und jeder, dem es auch so geht, kennt das.


Gleiche Situation bei mir. Bin weiterhin m. den originalen Gläsern v. Oakley sehr zufrieden. Nachteil:Werden aber auch nicht ganz hell. Vorteile: Gibt verschiedene Gestelle, auch f. schmale Köpfe. Meine Lösung: Da ich überwiegend m. nem kleinen Rucksack fahre, ist da für abends eine meiner normalen (Ersatzbrillen) drin. Als Fehlsichtiger hast du evtl. ja auch  ne alte Brille irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## hans7 (19. April 2021)

Kannst auch mal bei Gloryfy schauen. Da hab ich meine aktuelle her. Die G12, mit dem TRANSFORMER STRATOS anthracite Glas. Das ist schon gut hell, wenn auch nicht ganz klar, hat aber dennoch im Wald und Bewölkung eine gute Sicht und starken Kontrast. Haben viele verschiedene Modelle und auch Gläser


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. April 2021)

nicolleen schrieb:


> Langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln. Was koennt Ihr mir empfehlen, was in der Daemmerung wirklich klar ist, und in der Sonne gut getoent, und am besten noch guter Fahrtwindschutz auch an den Seiten? Gibt es so etwas ueberhaupt?


Nein, komplett klar geht mit selbsttönend nicht. 

Auch weil immer bissl UV-Strahlung ist (außer vll. es ist ganz dunkel), also tönen die selbsttönenden Brillen immer ein kleines bisschen.

Wenns dann Nacht ist, mit Licht geht dann wieder


----------



## Jefe (19. April 2021)

..ich hatte auch eine "selbsttönende" von Uvex (806 Variomatic), im realen leben auf dem MTB aber eigentlich unbrauchbar weil die Reaktionszeit der Brille einfach zu langsam ist. Fährst Du Trails z.B. im Nadelwald ist es meist recht dunkel, kommst Du auf Freifläche raus für 300-400 m und tauchst dann wieder in den Nadelwald ein wirst Du erst beim rauskommen geblendet und dann beim eintauchen in den Wald bist du erst mal fast blind weil zu dunkel getönt. Das hält dann auch wieder fast eine Minute an. Ich glaube bei Wanderungen ist das ok, bei sich schnell ändernden Bedingungen eher nicht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolleen (19. April 2021)

Vielen Dank fuer die zahlreichen Rueckmeldungen und Tipps!

Dann werde ich mir noch die genannten anschauen, aber mehr oder weniger akzeptieren, dass ich doch mit zwei Brillen fahren muss. Ohne Lichtschutz gehts bei mir nicht an einem hellen Tag, ich hab einen sehr hellen Augenhintergrund und bin entsprechend sensibel.

Nur noch kurz zu meiner zweiten Frage, wie klappt es bei euch mit auswechselbaren Glaesern, wie habt ihr die mit und wie schnell sind die auszuwechseln, bzw. zahlt sich das aus, gibts "Schnellklick"-Systeme?

Danke,
lg
niki


----------



## Rockside (19. April 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ..ich hatte auch eine "selbsttönende" von Uvex (806 Variomatic), im realen leben auf dem MTB aber eigentlich unbrauchbar weil die Reaktionszeit der Brille einfach zu langsam ist. Fährst Du Trails z.B. im Nadelwald ist es meist recht dunkel, kommst Du auf Freifläche raus für 300-400 m und tauchst dann wieder in den Nadelwald ein wirst Du erst beim rauskommen geblendet und dann beim eintauchen in den Wald bist du erst mal fast blind weil zu dunkel getönt. Das hält dann auch wieder fast eine Minute an. Ich glaube bei Wanderungen ist das ok, bei sich schnell ändernden Bedingungen eher nicht nicht.


Das Problem hat man wohl mit allen selbsttönenden Gläsern.
In der Praxis weniger gravierend wäre dieses Problem wohl nur, wenn man eine selbsttönende Brille hat, die in deren Max.Tönung nicht stark abdunkelt.


----------



## Rockside (19. April 2021)

nicolleen schrieb:


> Nur noch kurz zu meiner zweiten Frage, wie klappt es bei euch mit auswechselbaren Glaesern, wie habt ihr die mit und wie schnell sind die auszuwechseln, bzw. zahlt sich das aus, gibts "Schnellklick"-Systeme?


Die austauschbaren Gläser sind gut und schön.
In der Praxis:
ist man Offroad unterwegs, hat man meist schmutzige Finger. Bei Austauschen verkratzen die Gläser dann schnell mal, oder sind dann zumindest verschmutzt. Zudem würde ich so ein langwieriges Geräume und Gefummel meinen Mitfahrern unterwegs nicht zumuten wollen.

Daher lieber schnell mal die Brille wechseln und gut ist es.


----------



## hans7 (19. April 2021)

Bei Gloryfy gehts ruck zuck: Gläser rausdrücken neue reindrücken, fertig. und bin auch von der Quali der Gläser positiv überrascht. Schon zweimal runtergefallen und keine Kratzer. Meine Adidas ist dagegen hochsensible. Da hab ich mir schon Kratzer durch das mitgelieferte Putztuch reingemacht.


----------



## Jefe (19. April 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das Problem hat man wohl mit allen selbsttönenden Gläsern.
> In der Praxis weniger gravierend wäre dieses Problem wohl nur, wenn man eine selbsttönende Brille hat, die in deren Max.Tönung nicht stark abdunkelt.


Ja, und wenn die Verzögerung der Tönung nicht so lange dauern würde. Ich finde das Konzept eigentlich richtig gut, nur noch nicht ausgereift.


----------



## Rockside (19. April 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ... nur noch nicht ausgereift.


Das ist schon seit vielen Jahren so, und derzeit ist wohl auch nichts schnelleres in Sichtweite.

Eigentlich wäre eine weniger starke Abdunklung die Lösung des Problems, aber trotzdem werden fast immer nur solche starken Abdunklungen angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (19. April 2021)

Es gibt so viel ich weiß Abtönungen über Strom, nicht über UV. Das geht dann in Sekundenschnelle. Ich weiß nur nicht ob es sowas schon zu kaufen gibt.

Ich hatte mal in Bikeparks selbsttönende Scheiben in der Google, da ist das teilweise viel zu träge. Auf Touren, wo man nicht so schnell und nicht so viel Wechsel hat, funktionieren die Gläser recht gut. Problematisch ist halt immer wenn man von Sonnenlicht auf Dunkel kommt, da dauert es einfach zu lange.


----------



## Rockside (19. April 2021)

Vor Jahren gab's mal solche mMn für MTB perfekte Brillen für tagsüber von Specialized:
die Chicane und die Halftime. Die änderten sich von gelblich auf gräulich.
Nur leider baut Specialized keine Brillen mehr.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. April 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Es gibt so viel ich weiß Abtönungen über Strom, nicht über UV. Das geht dann in Sekundenschnelle. Ich weiß nur nicht ob es sowas schon zu kaufen gibt.


Ja, gabs schonmal:
https://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidung/brillen/test-uvex-variotronic-ff 









						Uvex Variotronic S - Tönung mit Elektrik | Prime Mountainbiking
					

Die Uvex Variotronic S passt binnen 0,1 Sekunden die Tönung der Gläser elektrisch (!) an. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Wir haben sie getestet.




					prime-mountainbiking.de
				




Flackert halt in Alleen wenn man Pech hat und ist sehr teuer und nicht so unempfindlich.



> Ich hatte mal in Bikeparks selbsttönende Scheiben in der Google, da ist das teilweise viel zu träge. Auf Touren, wo man nicht so schnell und nicht so viel Wechsel hat, funktionieren die Gläser recht gut. Problematisch ist halt immer wenn man von Sonnenlicht auf Dunkel kommt, da dauert es einfach zu lange.


Ich fahr im Sommer auf Touren auch praktisch 100% mit selbsttönender Brille, ja. Passt 98% der Zeit.
Sonst müsstest ja Sonnenbrille und eine mit klarer Scheibe mitschleppen.
Aktuell so eine: https://uvex-group.shop/sportstyle-706-cv-v.html


----------



## JensDey (19. April 2021)

Jefe schrieb:


> ..ich hatte auch eine "selbsttönende" von Uvex (806 Variomatic), im realen leben auf dem MTB aber eigentlich unbrauchbar weil die Reaktionszeit der Brille einfach zu langsam ist. Fährst Du Trails z.B. im Nadelwald ist es meist recht dunkel, kommst Du auf Freifläche raus für 300-400 m und tauchst dann wieder in den Nadelwald ein wirst Du erst beim rauskommen geblendet und dann beim eintauchen in den Wald bist du erst mal fast blind weil zu dunkel getönt. Das hält dann auch wieder fast eine Minute an. Ich glaube bei Wanderungen ist das ok, bei sich schnell ändernden Bedingungen eher nicht nicht.





Jefe schrieb:


> Ja, und wenn die Verzögerung der Tönung nicht so lange dauern würde. Ich finde das Konzept eigentlich richtig gut, nur noch nicht ausgereift.


Das ist nicht das Ziel der selbsttönenden Gläser. Es muss nicht schneller gehen, als Gläser wechseln, sondern komfortabler.
Dein Auge ist da einfach schneller und wenn die Brille schneller ist, wird dein Auge das ggf auch gar nicht mal so toll finden. =>


JohSch schrieb:


> Flackert halt in Alleen wenn man Pech hat und ist sehr teuer und nicht so unempfindlich.


Egal, wie schnell, die Frequenz die entstehen kann wird nie besonders angenehm.

Wie gesagt, mit der Geschwindigkeit muss man sich halt arrangieren und dann bekommst nicht nur keine Tönung und eine Tönung, sondern auch Varianten dazwischen.


----------



## dominik_sp (19. April 2021)

Ich habe aktuell die Oakley Flak 2.0 XL in Photochrom.

Davor habe ich jahrelang das Vorgängermodell verwendet.
Da das Vorgängermodell nicht mehr angeboten wird und ich so an keine photochromen Gläser rankomme, habe ich mir gezwungenermaßen das neuere Modell gekauft.

Ich muss sagen, der Neukauf hat sich definitiv gelohnt.
Die Gläser sind „fast“ klar und tönen je nach UV-Strahlung dementsprechend ab.
Beim Vorgängeemodell war die Grundtönung nämlich bräunlich und daher wenig nachtfahrtauglich.
Beim aktuellen verwende ich diese auch wenn es stockdunkel ist.


----------



## didiGe (19. April 2021)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Beim Vorgängeemodell war die Grundtönung nämlich bräunlich und daher wenig nachtfahrtauglich.


Diese Erfahrung kann ich nur bestätigen. Oakley bietet ja generell 2 "Tönungsfarben" an. In diesem Fall ist der Weg zum Fach-Optiker sicher nicht verkehrt. Ist beim Original auch m. Gleitsicht-Gläsern machbar.


----------



## aibeekey (19. April 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Problematisch ist halt immer wenn man von Sonnenlicht auf Dunkel kommt, da dauert es einfach zu lange.



Aber das hast du ja mit der normalen Brille auch oder nimmst du die während dem Fahren dann in Sekundenschnelle ab?

In der Zeit, bis man angehalten und die andere Brille aus dem Rucksack gefummelt oder sogar Gläser gewechselt hat, ist die Vario dann auch schon wieder deutlich heller.

Zumal mir jetzt noch nie ein Wald-Übergang persönlich passiert ist, bei dem ich auf einmal blind gewesen wäre, weil es zu dunkel war. Das ist meiner Meinung nach theoretischer Natur. Jedenfalls bei meiner Adidas Vario (klar bis grau, glaub 0-3). Die dunkelt selbst in der Sonne nicht so weit ab, dass man beim Übergang in den Wald nichts mehr sehen würde. Für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## hans7 (19. April 2021)

marx. schrieb:


> Aber das hast du ja mit der normalen Brille auch oder nimmst du die während dem Fahren dann in Sekundenschnelle ab?
> 
> In der Zeit, bis man angehalten und die andere Brille aus dem Rucksack gefummelt oder sogar Gläser gewechselt hat, ist die Vario dann auch schon wieder deutlich heller.
> 
> Zumal mir jetzt noch nie ein Wald-Übergang persönlich passiert ist, bei dem ich auf einmal blind gewesen wäre, weil es zu dunkel war. Das ist meiner Meinung nach theoretischer Natur. Jedenfalls bei meiner Adidas Vario (klar bis grau, glaub 0-3). Die dunkelt selbst in der Sonne nicht so weit ab, dass man beim Übergang in den Wald nichts mehr sehen würde. Für mich jedenfalls.


Deshalb fahre ich ja Vario ;-), finde die den normalen Brillen überlegen. 
Der Bereich von 1 bis 3 ist sowas von ausreichend, ich würde mir keine normale Brille mit Wechselgläser mehr antun.


----------



## Jefe (19. April 2021)

marx. schrieb:


> Zumal mir jetzt noch nie ein Wald-Übergang persönlich passiert ist, bei dem ich auf einmal blind gewesen wäre, weil es zu dunkel war. Das ist meiner Meinung nach theoretischer Natur. Jedenfalls bei meiner Adidas Vario (klar bis grau, glaub 0-3). Die dunkelt selbst in der Sonne nicht so weit ab, dass man beim Übergang in den Wald nichts mehr sehen würde. Für mich jedenfalls.


...mir ist es in Bikepark Paganella zum Beispiel extrem aufgefallen, die meisten Trails da wechseln von Skipisten/Almflächen in Nadelwald und zurück, also von superhell in superschattig, meine Uvex hat immer so ca.45-60 Sek von min. Tönung bis max. Tönung gebraucht. Wenn es leicht bedeckt ist war das kein Problem, weil die Tönung dann nicht von min. bis max ging. Die Freiflächen sind halt Überführungsstücke die man auch gerne mal zur kurzen Rast, Unterarme ausschütteln und einen Schluck trinken nutzt, wenn man dann wieder los rollt und in den Wald /Trail rein kommt ist erst mal zappenduster. Also für mich. Zu dunkel um auf unbekannten Trails schneller als Schritttempo zu fahren. Kann auch an der Brille gelegen haben, aber seit dem meide ich selbsttönende Brillen. Nur noch klar, den Rest macht das Auge selbst, zumindest im Moment noch besser als jede erschwingliche Technik.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (19. April 2021)

nicolleen schrieb:


> Ich hatte Rudy Project und Gardosa von Swiss Eye. Beide werben damit, dass sie im ungetoenten Zustand 100% Lichttransmission haben, ist aber nicht so.



Wo werben die Hersteller denn mit 100% Lichtdurchlässigkeit?

Ruby Project gibt z.B. für die ImpactX Photochromatic 2 Black eine Transmission von 9-74% an. Mir persönlich reichen mir die ImpactX, egal ob Wald, bewölkt oder Sonstiges. Für Nachtfahrten habe ich transparente Gläser notfalls dabei, welche mit 90% angegeben sind. 

Gibt es 100% Durchlässigleit überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolleen (20. April 2021)

Guten Morgen!

"Zumal mir jetzt noch nie ein Wald-Übergang persönlich passiert ist, bei dem ich auf einmal blind gewesen wäre, weil es zu dunkel war. Das ist meiner Meinung nach theoretischer Natur."

Dann bist du einer der gluecklichen mit guten Augen und einer schnellen Akkomodation! Es geht bei weitem nicht allen so. Gerade von Hell auf Dunkel haben die meisten Schwierigkeiten, manche mehr, manche weniger.

"Ruby Project gibt z.B. für die ImpactX Photochromatic 2 Black eine Transmission von 9-74% an. Mir persönlich reichen mir die ImpactX, egal ob Wald, bewölkt oder Sonstiges. Für Nachtfahrten habe ich transparente Gläser notfalls dabei, welche mit 90% angegeben sind.

Gibt es 100% Durchlässigleit überhaupt?"

Jede Menge! Hier die die ich hatte, du musst hinunter scrollen:








						Gardosa Re+ Photocromic Radbrille
					

<p>Die Swiss Eye Gardosa Re+ Radbrille glänzt mit einer aerodynamischen Form und bietet ein ausgezeichnetes Tragegefühl in jeder Situation. Die gummierten und geriffelten Bügel sorgen darüber hinaus für einen rutschfesten Halt, das integrierte Ventilationssystem garantiert stets einen perfekten...




					www.bergzeit.at
				




Aber du hast recht, und das aergert mich auch. Man duerfte gar nicht mit 100% werben. A) ist das ja rein physikalisch gar nicht moeglich, und B) haben eben auch die Klaren selbsttoenenden eine ganz leichte Grundfaerbung, und da ich genau mit so etwas arbeite (Photometer) weiss ich, dass wenn das menschliche Auge schon eine Toenung wahrnehmen kann, ist es in Wirklichkeit schon ein massiver Lichtverlust, wenn man es elektronisch misst. Also nix mit 100 oder annaehernd 100%. Eigentlich ein gemeiner Werbegag und taugt nur dazu, die Glaeser in Richtwerte zum Vergleich einzuordnen, die einen gehen ja lt. Beschreibung bis 74%, die anderen bis 80% und die dritten bis 100%.

Ok, das ist ein guter Einwand. Letztes Mal ist mir die Kette rausgehuepft, mit so schwarz verschmierten Fingern nachher noch Glaeser auswechseln... alles klar.
Also dann werde ich schweren Herzens doch beim zwei-Brillen-System bleiben. Da reichen dann auch guenstigere, die gut passen.

Danke noch allen, auch fuer den interessanten Diskurs!

lg
niki


----------



## Powermaniaxx (20. April 2021)

Die schwarze Tönung ist dort aber auch nur 8-80% angegeben. Lediglich die roten, blauen und orangen gehen bis 100%.


----------



## nicolleen (20. April 2021)

Genau, und die hab ich auch gekauft.
Und jetzt wieder zurueckgeschickt.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (20. April 2021)

Vielleicht ist das dunkle Glas im Wald einfach falsch, gerade nicht das es 100% klare Scheiben gibt bei selbsttönenden Gläsern. Würde da auf ein Glas wechseln, was Kontraste verstärkt, rötlich zum Beispiel.


----------



## Smithie (20. April 2021)

+1 Kontrast verstärken.

Ich hab' als "nachtblinde" gute Erfahrungen mit Rudy Project ImpactX Photochromic 2LaserRed selbsttönenden und kontrastvertärkenden Gläsern gemacht. Man merkt im Schatten/wenn's dunkel wird zwar, dass die Gläser nicht ganz hell werden (maximale Lichtdurchlässigkeit 75%), aber durch den kontrastverstärkenden Filter sieht man im Schatten mit der Brille besser, als ohne. Die Gläser werden beim Übergang Licht-Schatten (sonnige Forststrasse-dunkler Wald) auch recht schnell wieder hell, ich schätze in etwa 20 Sekunden.


----------



## JensDey (20. April 2021)

nicolleen schrieb:


> Dann bist du einer der gluecklichen mit guten Augen und einer schnellen Akkomodation!








						Akkommodation – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Smithie schrieb:


> +1 Kontrast verstärken.


Das hilft für den Hell/Dunkel-Wechsel recht gut. Ich hatte mal orangene Gläser mit <50% Absorbtion. Die war sehr praktisch. Für Dämmerung ist die dann bei entsprechender Problematik auch nix mehr.


nicolleen schrieb:


> Also dann werde ich schweren Herzens doch beim zwei-Brillen-System bleiben.


Ist halt eine Frage, wie leidensfähig du finanziell bist. Es gibt halt viele Varianten von hochwertigen Gläsern, die funktionieren könnenten.
Wie erwähnt z.B. die Julba React 0-3. Diese ist dann grau und hat wiederum keine kontrastverstärkenden Eigenschaften.

Bitte richtiges Zitieren üben, weil


nicolleen schrieb:


> Danke noch allen, auch fuer den interessanten Diskurs!


es dann allen noch mehr bringt, weil man durchblickt worauf du antwortest ohne die Suche zu bemühen.


----------



## nicolleen (20. April 2021)

@ Smithie: Vielen Dank fuer den Tipp, 211 Euro ist natuerlich ein Hammer, aber vielleicht schaue ich mir das trotzdem an, konstrastverstaerkend klingt gut. Ist dieses Glas bereits kontrastverstaerkend, oder muss man das noch als Extra dazunehmen?

@ JensDey: Vielen Dank fuer deinen Input, er hilft sehr weiter. Aber ich hab verstanden, dass du es gut meinst.

lg
niki


----------



## Smithie (20. April 2021)

nicolleen schrieb:


> Ist dieses Glas bereits kontrastverstaerkend


Ja, das Glas *ImpactX Photochromic 2LaserRed* ist schon kontrastverstärkend, im RP-Speak heisst das "HDR".

Auf der RP-Webseite gibt's nur wenige Infos zu den Gläsern, mehr findest du hier.

Die Preise sind schon happig, aber mit meiner letzten Rudy bin ich mehr als 10 Jahre MTB gefahren, da amortisiert sich der Preis dann wieder.



JensDey schrieb:


> Für Dämmerung ist die dann bei entsprechender Problematik auch nix mehr.


Im letzten Herbst bin ich mit der Photochromic 2LaserRed Rudy auch in der Dämmerung gefahren und war positiv überrascht, deutlich besser als meine alte Rudy mit Multilaser Red Gläsern. Stockfinster war es allerdings nicht, dazu kann ich nichts sagen .


----------



## JensDey (20. April 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Im letzten Herbst bin ich mit der Photochromic 2LaserRed Rudy auch in der Dämmerung gefahren und war positiv überrascht, deutlich besser als meine alte Rudy mit Multilaser Red Gläsern. Stockfinster war es allerdings nicht, dazu kann ich nichts sagen .


Ich behaupte, wenn du hier empfindlich bist, geht das dann nicht mehr. Meine React 1-3 ist auch lange top, aber wenn es dann Richtung Nacht geht, ist das restliche Licht doch weniger, als uns das Auge letztlich lauben lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (20. April 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, wenn du hier empfindlich bist, geht das dann nicht mehr. Meine React 1-3 ist auch lange top, aber wenn es dann Richtung Nacht geht, ist das restliche Licht doch weniger, als uns das Auge letztlich lauben lässt.


Deshalb schrieb ich auch, dass es *nicht stockfinster* war. Und ich finde schon, dass sich der kontrastverstärkende Filter bei wenig Licht sehr positiv auf die Sehqualität auswirkt.

Letztendlich muss aber jeder selbst herausfinden, was für ihn funktioniert, empfindlich ist nicht gleich empfindlich.


----------



## Enritsche (9. Juni 2021)

Ich versteh die ganze Diskussion wegen zu dunkel im Wald nicht. Seid ihr beim Gläserwechsel (abgesehen von unpraktisch und mühsam) so viel schneller?


----------



## nicolleen (10. Juni 2021)

Ich muss halt immer zwei Brillen mithaben, und das ist muehsam.
lg
niki


----------



## hans7 (10. Juni 2021)

Ich finde die selbsttönenden Brilles ideal. Klar verzögert es von hell auf dunkel etwas langsam, aber damit kann man locker leben. Möchte die Gläser nicht mehr missen. Gerade auf Touren. 

Anders bei der Goggle: Da ist mir so ein Glas definitiv zu langsam, einfach weil man viel schneller ist und auch viele Wechsel in kurzer Zeit hat. Da kommt so ein Glas nicht hinterher und man steht auf einmal im "Dunkeln" und sieht nix mehr. Blöd wenn das auf einem schwierigen Trail ist.


----------

